# western flyer year?



## gothika (Jun 8, 2012)

hi im new here hope im posting this in the right spot was wondering of anyone could tell me the year of this bike and maybe some other info if possible thanks


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Jun 8, 2012)

Welcome to the forum! That is an AMF built bike from the late 60s-early 70s.


----------



## gothika (Jun 8, 2012)

Adamtinkerer said:


> Welcome to the forum! That is an AMF built bike from the late 60s-early 70s.




thanks man appreciate it


----------

